# Is this showline GSD American or West German? Sorry in advance if this is the wrong discussion room!



## eyeofthestorm (Feb 27, 2020)




----------



## Katsugsd (Jul 7, 2018)

I'd say West German Showline.

American Showlines are more refined looking to me.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Not American.


----------



## Kari01 (Sep 7, 2018)

Do you have a copy of his pedigree? It would be the only way to know 100%. He could be a mix of lines, but yes looks more West German Show Lines.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

West German in there. He looks like he lacks muscle in his rear and appears cowhocked?


----------



## eyeofthestorm (Feb 27, 2020)

Kari01 said:


> Do you have a copy of his pedigree? It would be the only way to know 100%. He could be a mix of lines, but yes looks more West German Show Lines.





> GASKAN Z DĘBOWEJ DOLINY


----------



## eyeofthestorm (Feb 27, 2020)

Jax08 said:


> West German in there. He looks like he lacks muscle in his rear and appears cowhocked?


I haven't met him in person, so I can't confirm, but he does look cowhocked to me too.


----------



## Kari01 (Sep 7, 2018)

Yes, West German Show Line. Are you looking to purchase him? What's the interest?


----------



## eyeofthestorm (Feb 27, 2020)

Kari01 said:


> Yes, West German Show Line. Are you looking to purchase him? What's the interest?


Thanks for the replies, I wasn't aware of the different types of GSD's when I got my pup as a gift back in November; pictured above is the father, I just wanted to have some knowledge as to what my pup's origins are.


----------



## crittersitter (Mar 31, 2011)

Definitely not American lines. I would say West German Showlines with the confirmation faults already mentioned.


----------

